# Suche Webspace bis 10 GB



## Hattrix (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

gibt es Anbieter, die sowas anbieten? Gesucht wird dazu eine DE-Doamin!


----------



## cille (16. Januar 2007)

Bei sowas würde ich dir zwar einen Root-Server vorschlagen,
weis ja nicht wozu du 10Gb Webspace brauchst, aber bei dem Webspace wenn der fast voll ist enntsteht sehr viel Traffic.

Also, frage einfach mal bei  Hostloco nach, die machen dir auch einen webspace mit gewünschten angaben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
cille


----------



## Hattrix (16. Januar 2007)

Wie funktioniert ein Root-Server?


----------



## cille (16. Januar 2007)

Ein Root-Server ist sozusagen ein Computer den du dir Mieten oder kaufen kannst,
der aber in einer Serverstation steht.
Du hast volle rechte an deinem Root Server kannst machen was du willst mit ihm,
aber du must dich trotz alledem an die AGB deines Vertrages halten.

mfg,
cille


----------



## jackob100 (16. Januar 2007)

Da kann ich dir ein Anbieter aus der Schweiz empfehlen 

hostpoint.ch

10GB, 10 Datenbanken usw. für ca. 6 Euro im Monat...

Das Angebot ist der hammer;-)


----------



## cille (16. Januar 2007)

Ja, aber das Problem ist wieder "Schweiz",
ich will ja nicht über die Technik rummäckern, aber das Problem ist die Geschwindigkeit wenn man von Deutschland aus was vom Server runterladen will ist ein wenig beschränkt.


----------



## Hattrix (16. Januar 2007)

jackob100 hat gesagt.:


> Da kann ich dir ein Anbieter aus der Schweiz empfehlen
> 
> hostpoint.ch
> 
> ...



Ich schau mal, 6 Euro wären ideal!


----------



## Hattrix (16. Januar 2007)

cille hat gesagt.:


> Ja, aber das Problem ist wieder "Schweiz",
> ich will ja nicht über die Technik rummäckern, aber das Problem ist die Geschwindigkeit wenn man von Deutschland aus was vom Server runterladen will ist ein wenig beschränkt.



Und in Deutschland ist 44 Euro im Monat das günstigste?


----------



## jackob100 (16. Januar 2007)

cille hat gesagt.:


> Ja, aber das Problem ist wieder "Schweiz",
> ich will ja nicht über die Technik rummäckern, aber das Problem ist die Geschwindigkeit wenn man von Deutschland aus was vom Server runterladen will ist ein wenig beschränkt.



Nein wiso auch

Habe noch nie was von einer geschwindigkeits- Einbusse gemerkt

Prüf doch mal die Serverreaktion deines Servers in Deutschland und vergleiche mit einem aus der Schweiz!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. Januar 2007)

SGD-Daniel hat gesagt.:


> Und in Deutschland ist 44 Euro im Monat das günstigste?


Hallo Daniel,

ich kann dir gerne passenden Webspace anbieten - auch in der Größenordnung von 10GB ist das kein Problem.  Der Serverstandort ist Frankfurt am Main - damit sind schnellste Zugriffszeiten garantiert (dort, wo auch die tutorials.de Server stehen )
Die 10GB Webspace liegen bei nur 19,99 Euro inkl. 19% MwSt. inkl. unserem Premium-Support 

Wenn du Interesse hast, schicke mir doch eben via PN / Email deine kompletten Kontaktdaten, damit ich dir das Angebot noch mal als PDF zusammenstellen kann.


----------



## Hattrix (16. Januar 2007)

Was ist alles so drin?

Ist in dem Root-Server-Preis eine DE-Domain mit enthalten?


----------



## Flex (16. Januar 2007)

http://www.all-inkl.com

Von einem Root Server rate ich grundsätzlich erstmal ab, bevor man sich nicht in die Materie eingearbeitet hat.


----------



## Sinac (16. Januar 2007)

Kann ich Flex nur zustimmen ! ! !
Ohne jemanden angreifen zu wollen, wenn man nichtmal weiß was ein RootServer ist sollte man schon garnicht versuchen einen zu betreiben! Ich meine mich zu errinern das Arne mal ähnlicher Meinung war / ist?!


----------



## Hattrix (17. Januar 2007)

Ich habe immer bisher Webspace /Webhosting genutzt.

Frage von weiter hinten: Ist in dem Preis die DE-Domain drin?
Warum ratet ihr mir davon ab? Was ist daran so anders?


----------



## 3dsmaxer (17. Januar 2007)

Hallo

ich habe selbst bei http://www.revido.de drei multi-extended-profihost Pakete und bin damit total zufrieden. Sehr schnelle Server und Internetanbindung.
Dort gibts 7GB Space, 150GB Transfer/Monat für 1,79euro/Monat.


----------



## Sinac (17. Januar 2007)

Der Untschied und der Grund warum ich unerfahrenen Admins oder gar Usern davon abrate sich einen RootServer zu holen ist einfach der, dass du einen eigenen Server mit sehr breitbandiger Verbindung und fester IP Adresse im Internet betreibst. Mit sowas kann man viel Blödsinn machen und wenn du deine Kiste nicht sicher hälst können vorallem andere damit auf deine Kosten und auf Kosten anderer sehr viel Blödsinn machen.


----------



## Hattrix (17. Januar 2007)

Sinac hat gesagt.:


> Der Untschied und der Grund warum ich unerfahrenen Admins oder gar Usern davon abrate sich einen RootServer zu holen ist einfach der, dass du einen eigenen Server mit sehr breitbandiger Verbindung und fester IP Adresse im Internet betreibst. Mit sowas kann man viel Blödsinn machen und wenn du deine Kiste nicht sicher hälst können vorallem andere damit auf deine Kosten und auf Kosten anderer sehr viel Blödsinn machen.



Also dann lieber Webhosting mit viel Speicher? Aber wo gibts das?


----------



## Flex (17. Januar 2007)

http://www.servage.net

Massig Webspace.

Nachteile:
MySQL Datenbanken oft überlastet, manchmal kaum zu benutzen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. Januar 2007)

SGD-Daniel hat gesagt.:


> Also dann lieber Webhosting mit viel Speicher? Aber wo gibts das?


Habe ich ja oben schon geschrieben - kann ich anbieten. Wir betreuen auch einige User von tutorials.de - wenn gewünscht, stelle ich gerne einen Kontakt her, so dass du auch deren Meinungen zur Entscheidungsfindung einbeziehen kannst. Eine *.de-Domain ist bereits inklusive.

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------

